# Looking for used plow



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Folks,
I have been looking for a used plow for my 2004 Toyota Tacoma, 4X4 TRD 6 cylinder. Not having much luck. Any help or suggestions would be appreciated. Not sure I want to get a Snow Bear although they priced very good.

Thanks,


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Ok well here's my opinion.

Snow Bear is basically useless unless you're doing just your driveway and its not much deep snow becuase they have no power angle, no down pressure, and they're light as hell. I would recomend a Snoway. The poly blades are a bit mroe expensive but its one of the biggest plows you can get for your size truck. Also check out Blizzard.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Tom from Sno-Way will smell this thread in a few minutes

http://www.snoway.com/


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Don't get a snowbear unless you are just doing your own driveway. They don't have down pressure, power angle, and are kind of flimsy. Go with a SnoWay or Blizzard, they are some of the biggest plows you can get for your truck, although the Poly snoway is more expensive.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

grandview;567952 said:


> Tom from Sno-Way will smell this thread in a few minutes
> 
> http://www.snoway.com/


Our 22 series plows make excellent applications for Tacomas. Hydraulic down pressure system and wireless controls available if you are interested in these options. A 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic warranty comes standard with your purchase. You can learn more on the 22 series here. http://www.snoway.com/index.cfm/act/viewSeries/type/Plow/cat/11


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

I appreciate everyones feedback but I'm looking for a USED plow. Yes I plan on just doing my driveway which is 100 yards long.

Thanks


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

I would stay away from snoways. You could find a used western surbanite or fisher homesteader. There is one on here someone for sale.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Taking the advice of a "self proclaimed" PIMP is probably not in your best interest. 

Do some searches in the Import and Sno-Way forums. We have many very satisfied customers running our plows on Tacomas.


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Okie well if your just doing your own driveay you might be ok with a snowbear or sumthin like that.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I've got a used 7'6" 22 series with wireless and down pressure for a Tacoma. It's a little bit of a ride but the plow's in good shape. I'll see about pics. the guy's moving to a larger truck.

The 22 series is a great blade and well matched to the truck. 

Beware of prejudice, defined in Websters as "fear based on a lack of knowledge"

The Homesteader/Suburbanite is a small step up from the Snowbear but not the unit the Snoway is.


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

Basher,

Yes send me the PIC's. Also where are you located?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I have a 6.5 Fisher minute mount setup with the Tacoma mounts. I swapped the 6" pump for a 10" so it has more travel. It worked great for driveways.

I'm ten minutes from 84-684 interchange in NY.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

skidmark845;568799 said:


> Basher,
> 
> Yes send me the PIC's. Also where are you located?


Send me an email address, i can't get pics small enough to post on site.

Located DE/PA border


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

basher;568828 said:


> i can't get pics small enough to post on site.


The offer's still on the table....


----------



## skidmark845 (Nov 28, 2006)

*Flipper*

Flipper, I sent you a private message. How old is the plow and how much?

Thanks,


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's one in Western Mass if it helps

http://westernmass.craigslist.org/pts/746647061.html


----------

